# Probably the sickest Never Summer you ever did see?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

*now the base*

It's the Chairman :thumbsup::eusa_clap:

Good luck findin' one


TT


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Here this is for you :laugh:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

is that their armed forces board?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Found it it was made for tailgate Alaska 
Tailgate Alaska X Never Summer Limited Edition Snowboard

Only 600 not to bad


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

They made them for Tailgate Alaska this year. There was a contest to design the base. That's the design that won. They're not impossible to find, but they're certainly not everywhere.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

oooohhhhh,me want one


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

why isn't there a wide version


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

budderbear said:


> Here this is for you :laugh:


Sweet, thanks for the cookie.:thumbsup:

I like cookies & that looks like a good cookie. 


TT


----------

